# Chrome plated wire rack?



## dannyboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I am building a homemade smoker out of a used 270 gallon oil tank and a 55 gallon drum for a firebox. I'm just a guy who wants to smoke meat, and not looking to compete or make money at this.

My buddy was able to get some scrapped wire rack shelving from work and we would like use it in our smoker. My worry is that it is chrome plated, and the chrome will chip off or otherwise contaminate the meat. I know that chrome is used to plate some cooking stuff, but this wasn't intended to be used in contact with food. Is this safe or not?

The other (original) option is to build a pan out of expanded metal and angle iron. Thanks for any input.

Dan


----------



## coyote-1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost all the wire racks you see in grills are chrome-plated. For example, the one that comes with the CharGriller Smokin'Pro.

So if you find a chrome-plated wire rack that fits, use it. The 250 degrees generally found in a smoker ain't gonna make the plating chip off.


----------



## dannyboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Coyote. I was just concerned about the difference between food grade and non food grade. I think I could build one for $50, and part of me thinks that its worth this much to be sure that I wasn't going to give me or anyone else cancer.


----------



## ronp (Jul 7, 2009)

The MES comes with chrome racks also.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 8, 2009)

Chrome is chrome, I don't think there is such a thing as food grade. Under normal use and temps a good plating won't come off. good luck with you build, and share some pic's of it with us when you get a chance.


----------



## dannyboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the input, everyone. I have taken some before pictures of the oil tank and the trailer, as well as some 'action' shots of my buddy and I fixing (welding) the axle of the trailer. I'm sure it will be a lof of time and effort to get this done, but for me it will be a labor of love. I probably could go out and buy a used smoker somewhere that would work, but where's the fun in that...


----------

